# Very Realistic



## IsaakG (Jul 9, 2019)

I love Lionel Trains with the right camera angles it looks real


----------



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

I agree. I run HO but a good friend of mine has a very nice O gauge system. I took a picture of one of his locomotives and photoshopped it into a picture of the Manassas Junction station in Virginia. The photoshopping isn't too great but it does show how a Lionel loco, at a quick glance, can be mistaken for the real thing.


----------



## Steve25 (Jul 17, 2019)

Yes, nice job and set up!


----------

